# 2lb a week fat loss okay?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is a 2lb a week fat loss okay a week as a natty or would you recommend a 1lb to retain as much muscle as possible?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Depends..

Are you on thermogenics? AAS? How fat are you?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I've recently cut down lost about 10lbs in a month. I felt fine I don't think I lost any muscle, I lost no width and my strength actually went up a little bit or stayed the same on all lifts so I assume I didn't loose any or much muscle mass.

EDIT: went from 13st 6lb to 12st 10lb I wasn't holding too much fat before, love handles and around the abs mostly although I lost alot of fat on my shoulders it seems


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Depends..
> 
> Are you on thermogenics? AAS? How fat are you?


Not on anything like that no. Currently around 15% body fat


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> I've recently cut down lost about 10lbs in a month. I felt fine I don't think I lost any muscle, I lost no width and my strength actually went up a little bit or stayed the same on all lifts so I assume I didn't loose any or much muscle mass.
> 
> EDIT: went from 13st 6lb to 12st 10lb I wasn't holding too much fat before, love handles and around the abs mostly although I lost alot of fat on my shoulders it seems


Sound mate. Thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've done it fine at that rate. No apparent loss of muscle or strength


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Depends how fat u are tbh, I don't mind losing 2lb myself cos who wants to be cutting for ages


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Post your diet.


My diet wasn't great I should of ate more solids etc but to be totally honest I'm a lazy basterd and just thought I'm going to get rid of it as quickly as possible, So I pretty much done a complete carb cut diet.

8AM - bowl of oats + 4 eggs

10:30 - 2 scoops protein shake

13:00 - 2 scoops protein shake

16:30 (before gym) - 1 bannana + 2 mackeral fillet

19:00 (post gym) - 2 chicken breasts + salad/veg

probably no where near enough calories and too many shakes but it worked wonders for me personally I'm now looking leaner than ever before & still feel strong.

I had to have a pre-workout supplement as I was ****ed for energy before the gym most days.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

So if I was to do a 2lb a week fat loss my cals would be 1530 cals based on my body (188lbs, Aged 25, 182cm Height) Roughly 15% BF

If I was doing a 40:40:20. 153g Protein, 153g Carbs, 35g Fats. Think this would be okay? Or should I raise my Protein and reduce carbs?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> So if I was to do a 2lb a week fat loss my cals would be 1530 cals based on my body (188lbs, Aged 25, 182cm Height) Roughly 15% BF
> 
> If I was doing a 40:40:20. 153g Protein, 153g Carbs, 35g Fats. Think this would be okay? Or should I raise my Protein and reduce carbs?


you need to raise your fat first. a 40/40/20 split for cutting is stupid broscience that has been propagated for so long. Using percentages is retarded full stop.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> you need to raise your fat first. a 40/40/20 split for cutting is stupid broscience that has been propagated for so long. Using percentages is retarded full stop.


So what would you do? Im aware fats need to be slightly higher, I also think protein should be, but theres not many calories to play around with


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

So long as your working below maintenance calories, %'s don't matter too much imo. I would suggest keeping your protein at around 150g, Carbs around 100g and up your fats to around 60g or whatever it works out at.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you can be ****d to search for it i wrote a mini article on my best ever diet.

But I do something like this

150g protein 70s of fat as minimums.

4-5 days a week <1800 cals

1-2 days 2000-2500 cals

1 days 4K+ cals (mainly carbs).

completely free on food choices. IF approach on low days.

an example low day would be training AM - half a chicken and veg for lunch. Dinner in the evening 1K cals of meat, carbs and veg. snacks or fruit, meat or cottage cheese if required.

my high calorie day wouldn't be described as clean and contained significant amounts alcohol, with typically pizza and chips involved often involved, but you can do as you like should you follow it.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> you need to raise your fat first. a 40/40/20 split for cutting is stupid broscience that has been propagated for so long. Using percentages is retarded full stop.


It keeps things simple, I've done one cut using this method and half way through my second and it's worked a treat, so can't be that stupid.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> So if I was to do a 2lb a week fat loss my cals would be 1530 cals based on my body (188lbs, Aged 25, 182cm Height) Roughly 15% BF
> 
> If I was doing a 40:40:20. 153g Protein, 153g Carbs, 35g Fats. Think this would be okay? Or should I raise my Protein and reduce carbs?


I'd double check your calories mate, looks to low to me.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> I'd double check your calories mate, looks to low to me.


I thought this but looking at St Miffleor Calculator and my fitness pal, It works this out?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I'm sitting at 186lbs and eating 2100 calories a day, losing between 1lbs and 3 lbs per week, been going like that for 6 weeks. I re calculate every week though, in the beginning I was eating 2400 calories.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If you can be ****d to search for it i wrote a mini article on my best ever diet.
> 
> But I do something like this
> 
> ...


That's pretty close to what I did, but not exactly. Here's mine:

Days 1-3: 1200 calories per day, very low carbs

Day 4 am: 900 calories

Day 4 pm through to Day 5: very high carbs (carb load starts in early afternoon)

Days 6-7: 1700-1800 calories per day, low to moderate carbs

Protein is always reasonably high.

Training is fitted in with diet, so depletions workouts on days 1 and 2, medium-rep workout on Day 4, low-rep power workout on day 6.

The above system worked incredibly well for me and I recommend it.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The calories on low days are very low, and I never truly got used to it. By the end of Day 3 I used to feel absolutely horrendous, like I was going to die. Depletion workouts made me want to puke. Funny thing is though that I got stronger whilst using the system. If I'm going to be brutally honest this is also a reflection on what a sorry state of affairs my previous training and diet protocol was.. Having said this though it does also show that a well-planned cyclical carb diet can give you very good weight loss and without muscle loss.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing something similar now sun-thurs 1800 cals fri-sat 3500


----------



## mahmud28 (Jun 29, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Is a 2lb a week fat loss okay a week as a natty or would you recommend a 1lb to retain as much muscle as possible?


not only OK. it's more than OK.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Big question? Is it bf or muscle?


----------

